# Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies "Black Friday" Turkey Hangover Race



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies first annual "Black Friday" Turkey Hangover On road race on Thanksgiving weekend.

Where: Indy RC Raceway & Hobbies
5135 South Emerson Ave.
Indianapolis, IN 46237

Date: November 29, 2013 The day after Thanksgiving

Awards : Plaques for 1st-3rd and TQ for each class Along with Track 
Bucks for 1st-3rd.

Door prizes from our vendors. Everyone will receive a ticket at sign up the day of the race eligible for a door prize.

Rules : Full USVTA and USGT Roar for 1/12 Indy RC rules for TT-01

Entry : $25 for first class $10 for second. 

Classes : VTA
USGT
17.5 1/12
TT-01 
All other Indy RC classes are eligible to race just NOT for 
Awards

Format : Friday Only. Doors will open at 9am with racing starting at 2pm. t
This will be 3 Heats and Main with No BUMP UP's

All Classes will be Teched before each heat and at the end of the Mains. This will be for Weight, Ride Height, Battery Voltage, Tire Tread.

Sponsors to be Announced as they come in.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Craaaaaaap!

Not again. Thanksgiving in Pittsburgh with the in-laws for me. Friday I'm usually bored silly.

Why no bump ups?


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I would imagine because you have three shots to get in the A.

Walt,

I have an MMS meter. I would be able to check stators for being legal if you want. 

I have heard at other tracks have had guys changing stickers and endbell color tabs to appear to look legal. You might also want to check guys esc for timing advance/boost and certain versions of software that are not legal for stock racing.

Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! Great idea Indy RC! I know the ladies at my house will be out shopping. Heck, I can probably wait until they leave, come race all day, go home and unpack, clean up my gear, take a nap and then watch them come in the door. They'll never even notice I went racing!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Walt,

Can we pre sign up and reserve space? If so I am in, in my usual spot.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

We'er not going to do pre registration. We will let people come in possibly Wed night and put down a towel .


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Will 1/12 Stock be 8min. quals and mains?


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

dragrace said:


> Will 1/12 Stock be 8min. quals and mains?


Yes...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

*To tell you how bad I want to race in this...*

I told my wife to invite her folks HERE for Thanksgiving...

Entice them by saying we'll do all of the work.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

You should host thanksgiving so you can show off that new house.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

If he's like me, he'll still be unpacking then...


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to be opening up a Pre registration soon. It will be this week.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I hope to make it down. I will be off work that day


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

imma try to come to this race:thumbsup:...i never been to this track...


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Flyer is up.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Posted to the website as well. Great looking flyer!!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you Scott for posting it. I was going to ask.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome! 

Any idea if a novice class will exist or be desired for the Black Friday Race?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Any idea if a Scott Black class will exist or be desired for the Black Friday Race?


Fixed that for you


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Any idea if a novice class will exist or be desired for the Black Friday Race?


I would love to have a novice class.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

You already do...

Did you not see the 12 car TT-01 A-main a few weeks back?


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

It should ether be a TT-01 class or I really like the junior Vta class.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Updated my original post.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Fixed that for you


Weasel!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

My brother and his son will be in town from Chattanooga. Going to try to talk them into coming to the track that day. Watching isn't as much fun as participating. I'll let them use Crispy's cars.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

The Black Friday flyer is on the web site. Is someone going to post it on the two forums for more eyes to see?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's Chucky! said:


> The Black Friday flyer is on the web site. Is someone going to post it on the two forums for more eyes to see?












HR version is here: http://indyrc.homestead.com/10660_blackfriday2013_v03.jpg


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I have uploaded this race on the other site.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RC Tech Navigation?*

I have the hardest time finding what I am looking for on RC Tech ... I assume that is where you posted the Black Friday flier ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Easiest place to get it is on the "Events" page of the Indy RC website. 

http://www.indyrcraceway.com.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Bolio 32 said:


> I have the hardest time finding what I am looking for on RC Tech ... I assume that is where you posted the Black Friday flier ...


Yes I posted it on rctech in the electric onroad section.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Bolio 32 said:


> I have the hardest time finding what I am looking for on RC Tech ... I assume that is where you posted the Black Friday flier ...


Here's a direct link to that page Bruce: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/763419-indy-rc-raceway-hobbies-black-friday-turkey-hangover-race.html


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

We are taking names and classes for anyone coming.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Jerry Barton vta


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Scott Black - VTA, USGT
Kyle Black - VTA, USGT


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

On the list.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Well we are four weeks away.


----------



## DaveCook (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't make this race. I will out of town. This is a bummer! I missed the last big race also. I hope everyone that is able to attend has fun. It sounds like it should be a fun race.

Dave


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Cody Armes VTA USGT 1/12


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep um coming. Thanks Cody.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

next stop!!

vta & usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Team Associated is on board.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Free TC6.2's for everyone? Great!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

DaveCook said:


> I can't make this race. I will out of town. This is a bummer! I missed the last big race also. I hope everyone that is able to attend has fun. It sounds like it should be a fun race.
> 
> Dave


Darn, that means less *ORANGE* VTA cars!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I plan to run 1/12 and F1. Do I need to pay $10 for F1, or the normal $5, since it is non-trophy.


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

BadSign said:


> I plan to run 1/12 and F1. Do I need to pay $10 for F1, or the normal $5, since it is non-trophy.


It will only be $5 since it is an additional non trophy class.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Rc said:


> It will only be $5 since it is an additional non trophy class.


Thanks, sign me up,

Brian VanderVeen 1/12


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Will the sorlarus tires be legal in usgt this Friday?


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

smokefan said:


> Will the sorlarus tires be legal in usgt this Friday?


We will allow the Solaris tires until the 1st of the year, after that everyone must use the new spec tires.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Indy Rc said:


> We will allow the Solaris tires until the 1st of the year, after that everyone must use the new spec tires.


Cool then add kyle Barton for usgt then


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

There's an X-Ray T3 sitting on the counter upstairs with Solaris tires on it


----------



## rider2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello all! im bobby , ill be running TT-01 for my first race , look forward in meeting everyone!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Look forward to meeting you. I'm getting our stuff ready and plan on heading over as soon as possible. Got to get my turkey son with the turkey hangover out of his turkey bed!


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

How late will the races be running tonite? I unfortunately have to work until 5 but was gonna come out afterwards.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Hopefully you made it out Indymods! 

Here are the top three in each class from tonight's trophy races!


----------

